# Server



## Eric A. (21. November 2011)

Hallöchen Liebes Buffed-Team!

Ich spiele schon seit ein paar Jahren WoW und Befinde mich der Zeit gerade für 
einen Längeren Zeitraum im Ausland.

Sprich Amerika.

Und da hab ich mich gefragt :


Kann ich von hier aus auch auf einem Deutschen Server spielen und wenn ja wie ?


Dankeschöön !

PS: Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Cast !


----------

